# Street View Brazil - A guided tour



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ i love SP.

The green part of São Paulo
La parte verde de São Paulo
A parte verde de São Paulo


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Beautiful!  :cheers2:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Belo Horizonte


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And Belo Horizonte its also very nice too


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

The green são Paulo, parte 3


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Part 2 - São Paulo green









.


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

São João Del Rei -- Historic city


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

......


Karabuy said:


> *São Paulo*


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Paulista Avenue


----------



## ADCA (Sep 16, 2009)

São Paulo como sempre linda.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice views from Paulista avenue in Sao Paulo


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ thanks christos .

Around São Paulo


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

São Paulo :cheer::cheer:


----------



## LEOPANA18 (Oct 19, 2010)

AMAZING...


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Around São Paulo !! :cheers:


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

A nice view of Belo Horizonte


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

São Paulo 



Alexpilsen said:


> Achei essas fotos do México bem parecidas com essas de São Paulo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Except of Sao Paulo and Belo Horizonte are there other cities in Brazil with street views? Examble: Brasilia or Salvador de Bahia...?


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

Rio?


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

christos-greece said:


> Except of Sao Paulo and Belo Horizonte are there other cities in Brazil with street views? Examble: Brasilia or Salvador de Bahia...?


so far, only São Paulo (and nearby cities like Santos or Campinas), Rio (and metro area) and Belo Horizonte (and metro area plus historical small towns nearby like Ouro Preto) are online in Street View.


Apparently, Google is right now photographing other cities, like Curitiba, Brasilia... maybe Porto Alegre. But it will take a bit longer till they are online.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Random pics of Belo Horizonte:


















_posted originally by AcesHigh_


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

the SAD part was that they were truly randomic. I dont think it would be much better for the rest of country.


I think people could try... from FAR AWAY, randomly position the StreetView pin over different parts of cities... 10 different parts... be true to the experiment and post the images you get, WITHOUT choosing poor or rich locations (based on your knowledge of the city)


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

^^

That's so sad, I want to kill myself.

:badnews:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

a small experiment I did with completely random locations, from far away. Resulted in that. I am not to blame. Although it does shatters brazilians dreams that most of our cities are good areas...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
It's some sort of selective blindness. They can't see bad areas in Brazil. However, Swiss _Gartenhäuser_ are mistaken by _favelas_:



againstzzz said:


> Depois que eu vi uma 'favelinha' atrás da mansão do meu amigo em Zurich. Acredito em qualquer coisa.
> 
> 
> A regiao é extremamente rica e cheia de mansões, fica bem próxima a sede da FIFA. Dá uma olhada no abismo social:
> ...


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*Gente que ridículo... forista ressentido lavando roupa suja no fórum internacional

e se fôssemos todos ao tópico de Londrina pequena Londres expor as misérias e feiúras dessa cidade?*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
You were the one saying Londrina was a "Legolândia". So don't start, ok? The pics are inside the theme, which is Brazil on Street View. And they are giving a much more balanced view of a typical Brazilian city.

P.S. Don't be such troll and post in English, please.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> You were the one saying Londrina was a "Legolândia". So don't start, ok? The pics are inside the theme, which is Brazil on Street View. And they are giving a much more balanced view of a typical Brazilian city.
> 
> P.S. Don't be such troll and post in English, please.



Londrina is a ridiculous city, without any international or even national significance that should earn itself theread in this forum

The title of your theread is much more pretentious or ridiculous than the title of theread of Maria Theresa, compared Londrina to London is the most narrow thing I've read, I felt ashamed when I saw your theread

And not just me, but ALL those who read this Legoland theread said that Londrina is the typical Legoland. Is a Legoland queen


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

E vc Yuri tão defensor que nós devemos mostrar nossas mazelas, fica chocadíssimo e dá escândalo quando vamos ao seu theread da Africa do Sul te lembras as mazelas (gigantes e escandalosas) daquele país que vc idolatra e é mto mais segmentado e dividido que o nosso


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

rio atrato said:


> Londrina is a ridiculous city, without any international or even national significance that should earn itself theread in this forum
> 
> The title of your theread is much more pretentious or ridiculous than the title of theread of Maria Theresa, compared Londrina to London is the most narrow thing I've read, I felt ashamed when I saw your theread
> 
> And not just me, but ALL those who read this Legoland theread said that Londrina is the typical Legoland. Is a Legoland queen


The first part paragraph will be reported, ok? 

And troll, I'm not comparing Londrina to London. That's the city nickname. If you even opened the thread before vomiting all this crap you'd know it.

Since you know nothing about my city I'd not even comment the last paragraph, which is only a cheap atempt to offend me.


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Como existem pessoas ridiculas no mundo , dá vergonha , já até sei o que vou fazer ....

Mas realmente não acho Londrina bonita.


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

rio atrato said:


> Londrina is a ridiculous city, without any international or even national significance that should earn itself theread in this forum
> 
> The title of your theread is much more pretentious or ridiculous than the title of theread of Maria Theresa, compared Londrina to London is the most narrow thing I've read, I felt ashamed when I saw your theread
> 
> And not just me, but ALL those who read this Legoland theread said that Londrina is the typical Legoland. Is a Legoland queen


I agree.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

engenx4 said:


> Como existem pessoas ridiculas no mundo , dá vergonha , *já até sei o que vou fazer* ....
> 
> Mas realmente não acho Londrina bonita.


What? Offending me by PM or saying my city is not beautiful? BTW, you are reported.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

rio atrato said:


> *Londrina is a ridiculous city, without any international or even national significance that should earn itself theread in this forum
> *


 :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> What? Offending me by PM or saying my city is not beautiful? BTW, you are reported.


voce é ridiculo , chegou aqui no topico pra fazer bagunça , ninguém quer ficar vendo favela como turismo , se liga , procura uma coisa mais util para fazer , e respeita minha liberdade de não gostar de uma cidade .


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> What? Offending me by PM or saying my city is not beautiful? BTW, you are reported.


Voce também será reportado , okey


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
I only suspected it but now I'm positive you are 10 years old.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Será que não tem como ter um thread do Brasil onde os prórpios brasileiros não briguem por algum motivo, sendo a maioria das veses questões idiotas de regionalismos? É incrível como o povo brasileiro é desunido e hipócrita. Principalmente na internet...hno:


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> I only suspected it but now I'm positive you are 10 years old.


Parabéns voce conseguiu o que voce queria ,ser a atenção de todos. 


A questão é , se quer mostrar favelas vá e crie um topico favela ou slums in Brazil e se torne o primeiro a mostra a parte não favoravel do seu pais para o mundo , e seja feliz .

Se eu tenho 10 anos ou não o que isso implica ??


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

SPEAK IN ENGLISH OR YOU WILL ALL BE REPORTED FOR BREAKING THE FORUM RULES


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats enough guys! No more fighting and get back to the photos please!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro Districts*

*Madureira*














































http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madureira_(bairro_do_Rio_de_Janeiro)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madureira_(Rio_de_Janeiro)


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*Rio Downtown*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^



JPBrazil said:


> *Thread Rules*
> 
> - Only 5 pics per post



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Rio de Janeiro Districts*

*Olaria*














































http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olaria_(bairro_do_Rio_de_Janeiro)


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*SÃO PAULO*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro Districts*

*Bonsucesso*

Avenida Paris:









Avenida Nova Iorque:









Avenida Roma:









Avenida Londres:









Avenida Bruxelas:









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonsucesso
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonsucesso


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Rio atrato ur images are amazing.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pics guys but respect the threads rule and post only five photos in each entry. thanks!


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ i agree


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

lol at the picture fight.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

^^ Me too... :lol:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

I have an idea. Somebody may create a MAP of each of the three Street View brazilian capitals. Each map will show the entire urban area of the metro. And the forumers who want foreigners to only see the good parts of our cities, may paint in BLUE the areas of the cities where foreigners will see beautiful streets and architecture. In yellow, the so so neighborhoods, lacking good urbanism, and low middle class.

And in RED the favelas, shantytowns and other very poor neighborhoods.

Lets see how much blue, yellow and red our cities will be. Yuri will serve as quality control, and will check if all those blue areas are REALLY blue areas, by posting Street View pics of them.

kinda like "hey, you guys said these areas are blue just to make the blue map appear larger, but check this street view of this area. Is this BLUE? I dont think so!Its yellow, almost red!"


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
I'm only showing some very traditional Rio's neighbourhoods. Are you suggesting people from Rio are ashamed of Madureira, Olaria, Bonsucesso, etc.? Come on...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ I like the density and small city feeling these districts have, but I couldn't help but wonder if these are the "dangerous parts" of Rio. :shifty:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Two weeks ago, the drugdealers abandoned a human head during daylight on the main street of Madureira. People paniced. 

I'd never go to these neighbourhoods, but they are not the most dangerous parts of Rio. The _favelas_, are much worse.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

well, the important thing is that the head was ABANDONED at Madureira, not CUT there LMAO
:lol:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

from some brief tests with random streetview at Rio and BH, I do have the impression Porto Alegre looks quite better, when speaking in GENERAL (% of the city). Its a impression though. 

Only some similar random streetview when Porto Alegre gets online will tell the truth.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*This is the Belvedere, Belo Horizonte, with single-family residences and modern apartment buildings. It's a new neighborhood for the upper middle and upper classes.*


*And Belo Horizonte, as every Brazilian city, has its areas that are rich, middle class, and have many areas that need good urbanization, infrastructure, etç. These I will not show because there are forumers dedicated to them.
*(And I do not want to spoil their pleasures)



































































And thanks, that's all for today, I'll post more soon.,


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

GIM, Belvedere is MINUSCULE compared to the whole Belo Horizonte area. I can barely find it on Street View. Can you please paint on a map of the metro area the Belvedere area, so I can go there and check it?


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for commets.

more , Petropolis


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^^......


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



beautiful set of pics.....thanks..:cheers:


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ thanks for your comment 

Now, Belo horizonte


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Part 2


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

New images of Belo Horizonte

1








2








3








4








5


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

More Belo horizonte


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

BH is really nice city!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

oo


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

11








12








13








14








15


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

16








17








18


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Belo Horizonte


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

BH (Belo Horizonte) to ground level ... some pictures are interesting ... some not so! But thanks anyway.


----------



## Luca_Rome (Sep 25, 2008)

If you wish you might check out my Street View threads which are linked in my signature


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

great!! new cities!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....wish we could also have our version of the BRT...:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks ^^


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

next


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

The amazing Florianopolis


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ how can I make the links turn into pics(JPG) me ajude ai


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice thread...
the cities are beautiful and progressive too.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

brazilteen said:


> ^^ how can I make the links turn into pics(JPG) me ajude ai


Primeiro voce vai ao GOOGLE MAPS e quandon escolher a localizacao voce coloca a tela cheia da imagem e logo apos printa e coloca no Paint , salva no seu computador e depois vai no site de hospedagem Imgur e salva e a imagem se torna um link. Bem simples.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edited.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from Brazil....:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ thanks again linguine


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Vitoria Brazil

350,000 inhabitants.


----------



## Am I Sexy? (Oct 1, 2012)

_Nice thread!!_


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Mariana Brazil 

57,700 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado Brazil

33,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro DownTown


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro DownTown


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba Brazil

3,000,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Guys

in the next pages i will post some new cities.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Next >>>>>


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Blumenau Brazil

320,000 inhabitants.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Maringa - Brazil

360,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Toledo Brazil

119,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brasilia.......


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado Brazil

34,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pocos de Caldas

154,000 inhabitants


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from Brazil...:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Linguine said:


> great photos from Brazil...:cheers:


thanks :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pato Branco

72,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Canela Brazil

39 238 Inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Recife


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice images from GSV, its Canela and not Canelas de city near Gramado. 
Very soon I will put some shots from Porto Alegre


----------



## eviva83 (Nov 19, 2012)

brazil is beautiful, I wish I was once there to


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Porto Alegre - Brazil
1,5 million hab in the city and 4 million in its metro area.

1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Porto Alegre - Brazil
1,5 million hab in the city and 4 million in its metro area.
1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Good,but next time small pics please...


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

I will try and than I will change this one too, I did yestardey night with no much time to do the upload of this images, I will upload again in a small size lake the others. . If you remember, change the name Canelas to Canela, the rigth way to write the name of this city.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Thanks:cheers::cheers:


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

It's done, in the next page I will put some neuw pics that i get on GSV.


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Porto Alegre - Brazil 1,5 million hab

1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Vitoria 

370,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Border between

<<<URUGUAY...BRAZIL>>>


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba

~2,000,000


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro Brazil

~5,000,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Florianopolis


430,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro Brazil

~5,000,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sao Paulo

20,000,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Belo Horizonte 

5,000,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rio


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Rio part 2


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo Part2


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Sao Paulo


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Thanks:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Araxá


----------



## NORMANULIS (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pirenopolis


30.000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Goiania


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

xrtn2 said:


> Araxá


Beautiful


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Next >>>>


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Sorocaba - 540,000 inhabitants*


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

*Porto Alegre -1.500.000 inhab.*

1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

*Porto Alegre - R$ 1.500.000 inhab.*
1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Porto Alegre 1.500.000 inhab.
1.









2.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

amsincero1 said:


> *Sorocaba - 540,000 inhabitants*


Por favor evite postar imagens com esses nomes de ruas essa faixa amarela etc polui muito a imagem.

Faça o print pelo site googlemaps.

Obrigado.

Thanks.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Poa.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Poa sem acento....hehehehe....existe uma cidade em SP q se chama Poá


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

RVpoa said:


> Poa sem acento....hehehehe....existe uma cidade em SP q se chama Poá


feito hahhaha:nuts:


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

xrtn2 said:


> Por favor evite postar imagens com esses nomes de ruas essa faixa amarela etc polui muito a imagem.
> 
> Faça o print pelo site googlemaps.
> 
> ...



Eu prefiro o G.E. Não tenho paciência para ficar selecionando e recortando prints do Gmaps. Desculpe... kay:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba Brazil

2.000.000 inhabitants


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^^ Não eram 4 por post?


----------



## Robson_Lima (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorocaba SP

540.000 peoples


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

RVpoa said:


> ^^^^ Não eram 4 por post?


Sim, vou edita-lo.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Robson_Lima said:


> Sorocaba SP




:cheers:

Thanks. I like it.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba Brazil

2.000.000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

RULES:

4 PHOTOS PER POST!!

Thanks.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Next page.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

=====>


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

GUYS RULES:5 PHOTOS PER POST!!

ENGLISH PLEASE!!

São Paulo

11,000,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo

11,000,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba Brazil

2.000.000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Belo Horioznte

5,000,000 inhabitants










...


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^part 2


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brasilia Brazil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Vitória Brasil


----------



## Robson_Lima (Mar 26, 2010)

xrtn2 said:


> :cheers:
> 
> Thanks. I like it.


I thank you too xrtn2. Sorocaba and Curitiba have equal territorial dimension. So Sorocaba can increase its population with quality, seeking inspiration in Curitiba city.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rio part 2


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo Brazil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo Part 3


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pelotas


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Petropolis Brazil

200,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Florianopólis.

420,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

JARAGUÁ DO SUL 

148 353 inhabitants.


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Porto Alegre - RS 

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^Thanks kay:


----------



## Robson_Lima (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorocaba SP 
586.625 peoples


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado 

32,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Canela

39.229 people


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Blumenau

310.000 people


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Blumenau Brazil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro Brazil

~5,000,000 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Joinville

512,000 people


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## sursena (Apr 12, 2012)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> I'm only showing some very traditional Rio's neighbourhoods. Are you suggesting people from Rio are ashamed of Madureira, Olaria, Bonsucesso, etc.? Come on...


:storm:


----------



## sursena (Apr 12, 2012)

xrtn2 said:


> Joinville
> 
> 512,000 people


Credo... lol


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Maringá


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Águas de Lindóia


17,261 PEOPLE


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Campos do Jordão 

47.903 people


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pelotas


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Porto ALEGRE


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

Belém do Pará

1.5 million people


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

Belém do Pará

Part II


----------

